# 4 weeks old w/scours - UPDATE 2/18



## Squirrelgirl88 (Feb 8, 2013)

OK, my 4 week old Nigerian doeling still has scours. For almost two weeks now.

Vet tested for Coccidia - one egg - one - she dosed with Albon anyway and told me to put her back on 100% fresh goat milk. 
Still poopy

I ran out of goat milk, can't find any anywhere. Bought canned evaporated goat's milk. Mixed it with equal parts water as directed.
Still poopy

I spread out her bottles and took her back to 4.5 oz every 5-6 hours.
Still poopy

Canned goat's milk is expensive. She is now getting 50% cow's milk, 50% canned goats milk. 5 oz every 5-6 hours.
I also gave her the first CD&T vaccine last night.
Still poopy.

She's acting fine - energetic, playful etc. 
Called the vet today she said to bring her another fecal, and to give her 1ml pepto bismol to stop the poop. The vet also suggested that this should stop as soon as she transitions to solid food...............................in four weeks. Are you serious?

What are we missing? Is she lactose intolerant?  There has got to be a cause and a remedy. I don't think the pepto is a good idea. Wouldn't it be better to find the cause?

Please help - I'm so tired of poop.


----------



## babsbag (Feb 8, 2013)

Has she been checked for any bacterial infections?

Maybe this will help you figure it out.

_http://goat-link.com/content/view/50/92/

This list will give you a quick summary of what the scours may look like and the possible problem it could represent.. It gives you a place to start. There are other things that can cause scouring, but these are the most commonly seen.


 *Dark, loose Feces, not quite scours-- Sometimes bloody, usually seen in well fed kids under 12 weeks old: It could be: Clostridium perfringens type D also called Enterotoxemia

 *Black and tarry, yellow to greenish watery OR Grey foul smelling Scours-- Sometimes with blood or tissue- high fever accompanies. Babies to adults: It could be: Salmonellosis

 *Bright Yellow profuse Scours-- Usually watery. In babies under a week old- no fever or sub normal temp: It could be:E Coli

 *Watery or foamy; pasty, dark or bloody Scours-- Foul smell, looks as though contains unclotted blood and sometimes tissue and mucus. Effecting kids between 4 weeks and 5 months old with the highest incidence being between 4 & 7 weeks of age. : It could be: Coccidiosis

 *Watery and yellowish Scours - With mucus or blood at times, low grade fever, caused by oocysts. Effects 1 to 4 week old kids usually (they are susceptible until they become functional ruminants): It could be:Cryptosporidiosis 

*White or light yellow Scours--Acute. Sour odor, can look curdled. Usually affects newborns to 4 weeks old, but most commonly seen in babies younger than 2 weeks old. : Foul smell, looks as though it contains unclotted blood and sometimes tissue and mucus. Milk Scoursfrom too much milk or milk replacer.

 *Pasty, gas bubbles-dark Scours- - Foul smelling with gas bubbles in it. Only goats over 18 months old.. It could be: Johnes Disease (Paratuberculosis)

 *Bright green Scours-- Acid smell, watery to pasty. Too rich pasture or hay. Any age that eats hay or pasture. Feed Scours_


----------



## elevan (Feb 9, 2013)

I'd slowly switch her back to the whole cow's milk.

I'd also add Neomycin Oral Solution  1 ml/ 20# Continue treatment for 24-48 hrs beyond remission of disease symptoms, but not more than 14 consecutive days for bacterial scours  (just add to the bottle)

Probably also add a little bit of unflavored gelatin powder to her bottle each time to slow down the scours.


----------



## Squirrelgirl88 (Feb 9, 2013)

elevan said:
			
		

> I'd slowly switch her back to the whole cow's milk.
> 
> I'd also add Neomycin Oral Solution  1 ml/ 20# Continue treatment for 24-48 hrs beyond remission of disease symptoms, but not more than 14 consecutive days for bacterial scours  (just add to the bottle)
> 
> Probably also add a little bit of unflavored gelatin powder to her bottle each time to slow down the scours.


Where do I get Neomycin Oral solution? 
Is that 1ml to 20 pounds weight? 

She's 6.5 pounds.


----------



## elevan (Feb 9, 2013)

Squirrelgirl88 said:
			
		

> elevan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


TSC sells it.

Yeah, 1 ml per 20 pounds....I'd give her 1/2 ml daily personally for that weight.  If you wanted to give a little less than 1/2 that would be fine.


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Feb 9, 2013)

*What about probiotics? You can add probios to her milk.*


----------



## Squirrelgirl88 (Feb 9, 2013)

Yep, already adding probios to her bottles.

I'm worried that I'm giving her too much milk.

She'll be five weeks old on Tuesday and is taking 5 oz four times a day. She's such a piggy she would probably take much more if I let her.


----------



## ksalvagno (Feb 9, 2013)

That really shouldn't be too much milk for her.


----------



## babsbag (Feb 9, 2013)

Some one gave this to me last year and it worked really well to stop scours. Where it says "I" that is my friend, not me. I have never used scour halt, but I have used this mix, and so have other friends of mine. 

_1 tsp cinnamon
1 tsp clove
2 tsp ginger
2 tsp slippery elm (health food stores or Hoeggers Goat Supply)
1 tsp garlic ( I use liquid)
2 cups of water

Bring to slow simmer on low heat while stirring.
I then place in jar and cover and allow to cool for about 20 minutes.
I have been using it for
the past few years with awesome results.
Give 6-12 cc's orally several times a day.
I have also mixed it with scour halt with very good results

Since I already had some of this mixed up I then added:
cayenne and thyme. I used a teaspoon of each because my babies are in the 50-70 pound range, well, most of them, Figured it wouldn't hurt the little babies._


----------



## Squirrelgirl88 (Feb 10, 2013)

Started Neomycin today.......thanks Elevan...........crossing my fingers that this works.


----------



## elevan (Feb 10, 2013)

Keep us posted


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Feb 11, 2013)

Hope you see some improvement soon.  I bet it is bacterial.   Keep us posted.


----------



## Squirrelgirl88 (Feb 14, 2013)

Ok, five weeks old now. Still poopy

She's been on the Neomycin 4 days. A little improvement at first, then back to mud.

I'm going to continue the Neomycin, but by Monday I'm calling the vet and ordering every test they have.........


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Feb 14, 2013)

I was just thinking about you today when I was out feeding.  I am so sorry you are still having trouble.  Hope you can find out what is going on and will let us know too.     I am sure you are frustrated--you are doing a GREAT job with this.


----------



## ksalvagno (Feb 14, 2013)

I would have her stool tested for cryptosperiosis, giardia and salmonella. I would also want the stool sent to the state lab, not just at the vet.


----------



## Squirrelgirl88 (Feb 14, 2013)

This is not a sick goat. She's playing, running, chewing on everything in sight. Who's idea was it to bring her in the house again? :/

We take her outside and she runs around the yard and nibbles on everything, jumps, runs etc.

She is inhaling her bottles. I'm afraid to increase them too much, but she literally sucks down 5 oz.  in 60 seconds or less.

If she were lethargic, showed a loss of appetite, anything,  I would expect the poop. 

My dad says she must be lactose intolerant and needs soy formula.  God help me but if that's what it took, I would buy it by the case!


----------



## Squirrelgirl88 (Feb 18, 2013)

We have.......................GOAT BERRIES!!!!

I've never been so happy about poop in my life. 

That's rather sad that a tiny pile of poo was the high point of my day.

:/


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Feb 18, 2013)

Yay!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Feb 18, 2013)

YAY!!!!   That is great news.   So what do you think worked?


----------



## elevan (Feb 19, 2013)




----------



## Squirrelgirl88 (Feb 19, 2013)

I think the Neomycin helped. 

Today was a little soft again. I think it's because she's not eating enough solids. 

She's chewing on curtains, clothes, hair, carpet, my kitchen cabinets, phone books, magazines, pillows, electrical cords.................................................

But she's not eating ANY grain and very little hay.

Her siblings - who know they are goats and that they belong in the barn - are eating solids with mom. She is not.

I've offered her my cereal - after she attempted to climb into the bowl, part of my bagel - after she tried to jump on the kitchen table, hmmmmm what else........

See, it turns out that this is not a baby goat, this is a demon. A demon sent by evil forces to wreck my house and make me crazy. It's in a cute little goat package too lull me into this false sense of security and to make me love it and accept it as it wrecks havoc in my house and on my sanity.

Maybe if I start eating hay she will eat hay....................................... how many weight watcher points is a hay flake?

Yep, I've lost my mind..............


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 19, 2013)




----------



## Pearce Pastures (Feb 19, 2013)

Not sure----let me know what they say when you ask W.W.


----------



## elevan (Feb 19, 2013)

My Scottie thinks that he's a puppy and curls on the couch with DH and watches t.v.  I've got a pic in my journal to prove it.  

Scottie eats hay because we have a bin with some in it in the laundry room where he spends most of his time.  While he has ate a chunk of my drywall and tries to eat the laundry as you're doing it, I think he eats a respectable amount of hay for his size.

I'd love to know what W.W. says about those hay flake points though


----------



## Squirrelgirl88 (Feb 19, 2013)

I have a large box of hay in my kitchen. Actually I have hay on my living room floor, my bedroom floor and my washer and dryer both have hay in them from washing things with poo on them. My vacuum cleaner is full of hay. 

I've also tried showing her grain - no interest. 

She nibbles the hay, but would rather eat phone books, magazines, coupons, she got into my purse and chewed a receipt, picture frame, boots, shoes, coat sleeves, cardboard boxes, barbie doll hair, blankets, pillows, curtains............oh and she loves my house plants. I created a barricade that she can't cross because I'm sure none of them are edible. She even tried to eat the dog, well his fur at least. He was not amused.

The demon inside must sleep though and when she gets tired she climbs up onto my chest under my chin - all 7 pounds of her - and cuddles. That is when I forget about all of the chasing and "No don't eat that" and think about how hard it will be to put her in the barn. Then, the demon stirs, it wakes up, stretches it's tiny little legs and off we go......."NO, Ellie, NO, don't eat that" GRRRRRRRRRR


----------

